# Pregnancy complicated by transient hypertension - PT DELIVERED



## Coder07 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a pt who came in on 10/02/15 for a BP check visit and the provider used a dx of "Pregnancy complicated by transient hypertension." 
This pt delivered on 09/26/15.

My question is what final character would I use? Would I use unspecified or would I use the final character for the trimester when the complication developed? 

I read the guidelines but I do not see where they specify this unless I missed it. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Bready (Oct 13, 2015)

*Pregnancy complicated by transient hypertension-PT DELIVERED*

ok, physician states "pregnancy complicated by transient hypertension" but he is speaking in the past tense here as she is  no longer pregnant and is coming in postpartum for a blood pressure check to see if her transient hypertension has resolved.  what was her blood pressure--elevated or normal?  
Look at Z01.30--encounter for examination of blood pressure w/o abnormal findings and Z01.31 with abnormal findings and code the abnormality.  And maybe Z39.2--encounter for routine postpartum follow up.


----------



## Coder07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, that is where I am confused the pt is no longer pregnant.The pt's BP at visit is 140/88.
Would it be appropriate to use Z01.30 or Z01.31 even though this was a complication that occurred during the pregnancy? I was wondering if it would be appropriate to just use the hypertension dx I10 or if the provider does not like the I10 dx would R03.0 "Elevated blood-pressure reading, without diagnosis of hypertension" be okay to use?although my gut says no to both I10 and R03.0 

Now in the guidelines under "Pregnancy-related complications after 6 week period" it says "Chapter 15 codes may also be used to describe pregnancy related complications after the peripartum or postpartum period if the provider documents that a condition is pregnancy related". Now I know my visit is not after 6 weeks but this lets me know that this code should okay to use but I am confused on what final character to use.

This visit was not a routine postpartum visit so I would not use Z39.2


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2015)

I would go with O13.9


----------



## Coder07 (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay thanks Debra! This is the code that the provider picked and I just wanted to make sure that it is okay to use this one and after reading the guidelines I think this is the only one that would make sense. 

Thanks!


----------

